# Mossberg 930 Tactical



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Anyone have comments or input /exsperience with this shotgun? I just picked one up and have not had a chance to shoot it yet.*


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

the only thing i can say is BADASS !!!!!


----------



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

If it is anything like the Mossberg 9200 autoloader I owned years ago, it will be flawless and one of your favorite guns.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Well if it shoots as good as it looks, you've got a winner.

I too had a 9200 and it was a excellent shotgun.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought a 930 combo, 18" riot and 26 (?) inch field barrels, when I ran across one at the gun show shortly after they came out. The gun shoots extremely well, and while it now primarily lives in the riot mode, it busted clays pretty good.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks for the input. I ordered the mag extender yesterday, can't wait.*


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

that is a rock da house special !!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, that barrel looks short. How long is it ? It looks to be about 16".


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Mossberg has never done me wrong. I've shot practically everything they make. Have one next to my bed and one in the truck. Switch out the barrel and I can put food on the table with it.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

For the record, the tip on the first pic is used for blowing hinges off doors. A good movie example can be seen in Heat where Wes Studi uses it prior to him and Al Pacino busting through a door.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes the breacher was designed to pop hinges and locks. But this one should be considered "decorative" not serviceable. 

Also, from what I have gleaned, the rounds used for door breaching does not use standard projectiles such as lead... they are considered a frangible projectile.

Brent


----------

